

A Better AngularJS Model Layer - amcdnl

$ngResource is kinda a pain.  It lacks a lot of common features.  There are a ton of alternatives but they are either heavy or don&#x27;t really fit the AngularJS pattern.<p>In the search for the perfect model for Angular, I kept coming up short.  So I decided to take the challenge face on.<p>I give you angular-model-factory.  It implements the same pattern as ngResource but adds everything it should have!<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;Swimlane&#x2F;angular-model-factory
======
kclay
How does this differ from Restangular?

------
byoung2
Clickable: [https://github.com/Swimlane/angular-model-
factory](https://github.com/Swimlane/angular-model-factory)

